# White women making fun of white guys’ dicks



## Salludon (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


>




I’m not even white and this pissed me off. Imagine talking shit about your own race, to which your own father and brother belongs to. Disgusting.


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 7, 2022)

She's not wrong.


----------



## cloUder (Jan 7, 2022)

thankfully its only gigawhores that do that


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 7, 2022)

All girls do this. Whitecels are just crybabies.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jan 7, 2022)

Sex brings out the worst in people


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

Imagine falling for the meme



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Petsmart (Jan 7, 2022)

OP getting mad on other peoples behalf, inel trait


----------



## cloUder (Jan 7, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> All girls do this. Whitecels are just crybabies.


most dont


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 7, 2022)

cloUder said:


> thankfully its only gigawhores that do that


She said she only fucked 2 white guys tho.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 7, 2022)

cloUder said:


> most dont


If you’re not chad or a nt medium ugly you’re getting mad fun of


----------



## cloUder (Jan 7, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you’re not chad or a nt medium ugly you’re getting mad fun of


not really


----------



## Smoke Fanboy (Jan 7, 2022)

Looks like a nice material for whitecels to taste some empathy 

Currycels experience this everyday


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 7, 2022)

Latinos have the biggest dicks


----------



## StoicSperg (Jan 7, 2022)

When I say only white men can be incel, it isn't a joke. Our own women despise us. It's disgusting.


----------



## cloUder (Jan 7, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> When I say only white men can be incel, it isn't a joke. Our own women despise us. It's disgusting.


most dont


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 7, 2022)

cloUder said:


> most dont


White queens would never


----------



## NotoriousLoser (Jan 7, 2022)

not every black has a mandingo-like penis. Being black is not a free ticket to a long penis. there are a lot of blacks who have a small penis and they bum around here or in the incels forum, or cope with it by becoming gay or shemales or whatever. there are enough whites who also have a long one, this cock thirsty bitch just has to find one.


----------



## Salludon (Jan 7, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> All girls do this. Whitecels are just crybabies.


Yeah making fun of a guy’s penis is their first response to an insult. Made me remember about this chat i had with a tinder whore.


----------



## cloUder (Jan 7, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> White queens would never
> 
> View attachment 1482523


they would but rarely


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> Imagine falling for the meme


Yah. It's based on survey data.

Equally as useless as every survey on women's dating preferences.

The only thing we know for sure is that Asian men have smaller dicks in general. When I was in Asia, no stores or hotels had condoms that were even close enough to fit me.

Average black vs White is more of a toss up, and the biggest difference will be in the individuals.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 7, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you’re not chad or a nt medium ugly you’re getting mad fun of


medium uglies also get made fun of but not as brutally


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 7, 2022)

She told black guy had a thumb size penis too.


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

I wanna link the thread of @TeraCope54 but COMMUNIST mods literally deleted it recently 
This really makes you think 








Black baby carrot | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics







looksmax.org




@TeraCope54 post the measured statistics


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Jan 7, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> She told black guy had a thumb size penis too.


why do sfcels have black cocks , 24/7 in their mind


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> I wanna link the thread of @TeraCope54 but COMMUNIST mods literally deleted it recently
> This really makes you think
> 
> 
> ...


@Alexanderr explain why the thread has been deleted recently 
It was marked as nsfw 
You all are communists here


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> @Alexanderr explain why the thread has been deleted recently
> It was marked as nsfw
> You all are communists here


cry nazi


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> cry nazi


I am not though


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 7, 2022)

Salludon said:


> I’m not even white and this pissed me off. Imagine talking shit about your own race, to which your own father and brother belongs to. Disgusting.


Luckily us latinos please our women with our 7 inch cocks


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> Imagine falling for the meme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you look at dicks all day nigga


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Why do you look at dicks all day nigga


I am not
I'm against lies


----------



## LooksDeficiency (Jan 7, 2022)

RecessedCel5 said:


> why do sfcels have black cocks , 24/7 in their mind


Only girls tbh


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jan 7, 2022)

It’s over for dickcels of all races, also ironic that chink insectoid @traveler posted this video 😂


----------



## Papal_Guard (Jan 7, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> cry nazi


Your shtick of talking like this and uploading a chud jpg everytime you see someone the right of you stopped being funny about half a year ago, but having a rotting romanian brain I can't say you know any better.


----------



## Deleted member 16919 (Jan 7, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> If you’re not chad or a nt medium ugly you’re getting mad fun of


nigga I've never understood the race wars and shit like are u niggas joking


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 7, 2022)

POLO said:


> nigga I've never understood the race wars and shit like are u niggas joking


We're just autistic


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 7, 2022)

Papal_Guard said:


> Your shtick of talking like this and uploading a chud jpg everytime you see someone the right of you stopped being funny about half a year ago, but having a rotting romanian brain I can't say you know any better.


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> It’s over for dickcels of all races, also ironic that chink insectoid @traveler posted this video 😂


"Let me tell which race has the biggest dicks based on this cherrypicked video from 2009"


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 7, 2022)

POLO said:


> nigga I've never understood the race wars and shit like are u niggas joking


Idk about the others, but I’m joking


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jan 7, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


>


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 7, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> View attachment 1482566


I grew up shit kicking these litle Hitler wannabes one Doc to the face at a time. You would quite literally piss yourself in fear. Anyone that brings fascism, sexism, bigotry, and hatred for the fellow man is going to have their teeth forcibly ejected out their face via fist. Stay True.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jan 7, 2022)

masaka said:


> Why are you mad? It’s just some whores talking bs who cares about dicks most men have average including blacks.


Big Berber cock pill is legit 💪


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 7, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Idk about the others, but I’m joking


Same, jfl at taking anything what I say about race here seriously. Maybe besides it being over for curries tbh


----------



## Prettyboy (Jan 7, 2022)

Only dickcels take this seriously

All women talk shit all the time


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 7, 2022)

Pure cope whites and blacks both have same size dicks jfl.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Jan 7, 2022)

White brainwashed foids of jewmerica. They'll hapilly say how size differences exist when it comes to whites and blacks, but dare to say that asians then have smaller and then they'll scream raycism. Foids are brainless.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Jan 7, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> All girls do this. Whitecels are just crybabies.


Stfu y'all cry for a word. It wasn't even a white guy who posted this, it was a chink and a sandshit.


----------



## reptiles (Jan 7, 2022)

Salludon said:


> I’m not even white and this pissed me off. Imagine talking shit about your own race, to which your own father and brother belongs to. Disgusting.




Son you are the best looking south asian ive ever fucking seen you must donate like tons of your sperm to sperm banks tbqh. 


Dead serious on this 1 you can save south asia.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> "Let me tell which race has the biggest dicks based on this cherrypicked video from 2009"
> View attachment 1482562


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 7, 2022)

Jfl at looksmax niggas taking this shit seriously. Stop making everything a race war you fucking faggots


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 7, 2022)

@Ezhartsten


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 7, 2022)

Who cares most white women want whte men


----------



## Anomaly (Jan 7, 2022)

Salludon said:


> Yeah making fun of a guy’s penis is their first response to an insult. Made me remember about this chat i had with a tinder whore.
> 
> View attachment 1482522


Incel trait: getting triggered about a counter insult after insulting someone


----------



## Deleted member 16919 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Jfl at looksmax niggas taking this shit seriously. Stop making everything a race war you fucking faggots


good to know bcs I'm fucking confused


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 7, 2022)

Salludon said:


> to which your own father


I don't think the women in the video care about that.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 7, 2022)

Funny video

the girl didnt seem too serious and she wasnt really roasting them, she even mentioned there was a nig with a baby carrot too.


----------



## Sal (Jan 7, 2022)

It’s just preference tbh. She wants bigger ducks. Blacks for the description. She seemed respectful about it.


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

Salludon said:


> I’m not even white and this pissed me off. Imagine talking shit about your own race, to which your own father and brother belongs to. Disgusting.


check this one out

1:00 mark


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

thumb size is legit micro

wonder how she got two thumb size back to back


Pendejo said:


> She said she only fucked 2 white guys tho.


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Jan 7, 2022)

Justus was never able to enter Shannon's bed.


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> She told black guy had a thumb size penis too.


that part goes under since everyone focus on the thumb size WM to be angry about


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 7, 2022)

Smoke Fanboy said:


> Looks like a nice material for whitecels to taste some empathy
> 
> Currycels experience this everyday


Mirin stoya avi


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

Oh well blacks have longer limbs and legs makes sense their third leg will be longer who cares


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Funny video
> 
> the girl didnt seem too serious and she wasnt really roasting them, she even mentioned there was a nig with a baby carrot too.


legit only get thumb size penis


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

cloUder said:


> most dont


legit most will choose a 5/10 ethnic male that has a part time job over a 7/10 above average WM that works in a corporate setting

they want that primal sex


----------



## cloUder (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> legit most will choose a 5/10 ethnic male that has a part time job over a 7/10 above average WM that works in a corporate setting
> 
> they want that primal sex


they wouldnt


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Oh well blacks have longer limbs and legs makes sense their third leg will be longer who cares


No it's a myth


----------



## Magical Apple (Jan 7, 2022)

Salludon said:


> I’m not even white and this pissed me off. Imagine talking shit about your own race, to which your own father and brother belongs to. Disgusting.


why watch this jew propaganda garbage?


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice, base an entire race of men off of one dude. The funniest part was she said one black guy was the size of her thumb and the second white guy was larger. Is she stupid or just on drugs? What's shocking is women love exposing their low IQ and female nature on social media and believe it makes them look good.


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

cloUder said:


> they wouldnt


low inhib and placement theory is legit

the 7/10 WM will be at home on looksmax talking about chads

while the 5/10 ethnic male will leave the part time job early to go party and meet white females walking home from the college


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Nice, base an entire race of men off of one dude. The funniest part was she said one black guy was the size of her thumb and the second white guy was larger. Is she stupid or just on drugs? What's shocking is women love exposing their low IQ and female nature on social media and believe it makes them look good.


this video also shows how males are easily influenced by response from females


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> No it's a myth


Silence Goy, how dare you expose the truth. The BBC is real because Jewish owned Pornhub told me so.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 7, 2022)

this thread doesn’t affect me cause my dick is 8 inches long


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> It’s over for dickcels of all races, also ironic that chink insectoid @traveler posted this video 😂


check out this one 

1:00


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> this video also shows how males are easily influenced by response from females


Only the simps are influenced by females on social media. I think they provide us with accidental comic relief.


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> this thread doesn’t affect me cause my dick is 8 inches long


But still some retarded woman will believe that a niglet is bigger than you because black


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> But still some retarded woman will believe that a niglet is bigger than you because black


first u got to convince white males to stop using bbc as the thread title


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> first u got to convince white males to stop using bbc as the thread title


I'm trying to do that but so many men are lost


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> I'm trying to do that but so many men are lost


legit

most think they are laughing with everyone but they are being laugh each at each time


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> No it's a myth


If it was then why do girls I know literally confirm it then? If it was a myth it would be long dead by now even Arabs wrote it down it’s a fact their dicks are like 3cm bigger on avg or stn either way it doesn’t matter as I stated who cares they get mogged in most ways regardless last time I checked we rule the world and small dicked gooks and curries are having the most sex


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> check out this one
> 
> 1:00



*How much of a pathetic freak do you have to be do spend hours watching this stuff?

You clearly have some sort of cuck fetish and inferiority complex that is projected onto Whites. 

Thank god you will never reproduce your ghoulish inhuman chink insectoid micro cock genes.

carry on wasting hours and hours of your pathetic life posting cuck porn here, while I laugh @ your entire existence*


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> If it was then why do girls I know literally confirm it then?


They don't
You can find girls that say this and I can post hundreds of girls that say the opposite
Even better, I can show you measured scientific studies that debunk it



PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> If it was a myth it would be long dead by now


Medias are keeping it alive with lies


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> They don't
> You can find girls that say this and I can post hundreds of girls that say the opposite
> Even better, I can show you measured scientific studies that debunk it
> 
> ...


How is it media when even the grecko-Roman medical examiner noted a lager penis size amounts Aethiopian troops 

why is it even the Arabs said they had bigger dicks

why is it the British stated the Mandingos made the snakes scared due to their dicks.

point is if it’s a myth then cool but it has been one around for over 2k years at this point lol


----------



## eyebagcel (Jan 7, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> When I say only white men can be incel, it isn't a joke. Our own women despise us. It's disgusting.


opposite, white man can’t be incel unless you only go for white girls


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

them said:


> U are convincing me u are one weird fuck
> Why do u care about someone dicksize but yours
> Nobody cares


I ironically used to look deep into genetics it’s a long story but many white supremacist sites stated whites were the best race due to not having any extremes 

we are not dumb like blacks but not smart like Asians we are instead intelligent enough to be smart but also primal enough to be NT. 

We have dicks smaller to blacks but bigger than Asians etc etc

this same site went on to link many ancient records regarding dick size, reading the comments a white ladh who said she was a medical examiner who has seen well over 1k penises in her career of testing athletes and young men said that yes it’s true blacks do have slightly bigger dicks on average. Funny thing is she went on to say super racist shit about them saying how it’s a evolutionary way to make up for their small brains lol

point is I’m going to look at studies and ancient sources well before Jews took over to gain evidence for this. And the proof is in.


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> *How much of a pathetic freak do you have to be do spend hours watching this stuff?
> 
> You clearly have some sort of cuck fetish and inferiority complex that is projected onto Whites.
> 
> ...




im taking a PUA bootcamp soon so i can learn how to PUA on white women in relationship then have them eat my ass


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> im taking a PUA bootcamp soon so i can learn how to PUA on white women in relationship then have them eat my ass


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I ironically used to look deep into genetics it’s a long story but many white supremacist sites stated whites were the best race due to not having any extremes
> 
> we are not dumb like blacks but not smart like Asians we are instead intelligent enough to be smart but also primal enough to be NT.
> 
> ...


these days white women think white males have thumb sized dick thanks to white male cuckolds that buy and produce blaque porn


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> opposite, white man can’t be incel unless you only go for white girls


only top 10% of males and ethnics are having sex these days

rest is betaorbiting or whiteknighting females on onlyfans


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> these days white women think white males have thumb sized dick thanks to white male cuckolds that buy and produce blaque porn


Well we both know that’s bullshit lmfao I don’t think most white women think this at all most jsut think their dicks are smaller than black guys but NOT BY A LOT hence my point

any white woman who says this without experience is wrong and any that say this with experience cannot be entirely blamed women aren’t rational creatures now are they


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> How is it media when even the grecko-Roman medical examiner noted a lager penis size amounts Aethiopian troops
> 
> why is it even the Arabs said they had bigger dicks


Greeks, romans and arabs science = TOTALLY unreliable 

I have to remind you that greek and roman scientists also believed that earth was flat, the sun was going around the earth, thunders were hit by god and a lot of other retarded theories that HAVE BEEN DEBUNKED BY MODERN SCIENCE

One thing that may be actually true: africans having bigger FLACCID size. There is a speculation that hot climate makes men being SHOWER, while cold climate makes men GROWER. And ancient records looked at dicks in flaccid size not full erect.
This doesn't change nothing because ERECT SIZE (ALL THAT MATTERS) IS THE SAME OR EVEN BIGGER FOR WHITE MEN


PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> point is I’m going to look at studies


No you aren't looking at studies. Link one MEASURED STUDY that shows blacks having bigger erected length. 
This is an actual scientific study and shows the opposite:








BBC cope theory takes another hit


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8434794/ "Two hundred and seventy-one men were recruited with 97 men in group I and 174 men in group II. The mean ages were 38.4 ± 6.9 (21-50) years and 68 ± 9.1 (51-98) years. The t-test between penile length and age groups I and II are...




looksmax.org


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> Greeks, romans and arabs science = TOTALLY unreliable
> 
> I have to remind you that greek and roman scientists also believed that earth was flat, the sun was going around the earth, thunders were hit by god and a lot of other retarded theories that HAVE BEEN DEBUNKED BY MODERN SCIENCE
> 
> ...


COPE COPE COPE COPE COPE

AND COPE


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> Greeks, romans and arabs science = TOTALLY unreliable
> 
> I have to remind you that greek and roman scientists also believed that earth was flat, the sun was going around the earth, thunders were hit by god and a lot of other retarded theories that HAVE BEEN DEBUNKED BY MODERN SCIENCE
> 
> ...


Indeed, it’s one big delusional pushed by cucks, blacks themselves and rat faced pornographers.


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

females are easily influenced by other females

these days they have all the social media to spread that white male have small cock around

what they think > what could be real

look at the first video again

there is like 3 white female in the background laughing at the thumbsize white cock but they go quiet when she mentions the thumbsize blaque


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

@PrinceLuenLeoncur


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> females are easily influenced by other females
> 
> these days they have all the social media to spread that white male have small cock around
> 
> ...


She just wants to piss of white guys. Never take a woman's word from mouth seriously.


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

MrGlutton said:


> COPE COPE COPE COPE COPE
> 
> AND COPE


Shut up cuckold


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> Greeks, romans and arabs science = TOTALLY unreliable
> 
> I have to remind you that greek and roman scientists also believed that earth was flat, the sun was going around the earth, thunders were hit by god and a lot of other retarded theories that HAVE BEEN DEBUNKED BY MODERN SCIENCE
> 
> ...


Greeks didn’t think the earth was flat JFL in fact it was a green that discovered the world wasn’t flat Eratosthenes descovered it lmfao

the romans knew this as they were Greek fanbois


Indeed, it’s one big delusional pushed by cucks, blacks themselves and rat faced pornographers.


n0rthface said:


> View attachment 1483698
> View attachment 1483699


One study… disproves all JFL either way this convo is gay ngl https://www.drelist.com/blog/penis-size-race/?amp 

lmfao so as I said before “slightly” bigger Aka not a big fucking deal no pun intended I don’t get why u 2 cry about this shit man JFL


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

legit a tan color cock entice white women more

it's like eating a hot dog

u want a raw pink one or a cooked tan one


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> @PrinceLuenLeoncur


They are becuase women are dumb whites are slightly smaller dicked than blacks big fucking deal it’s like 1/3 of an inch 😂 not even noticeable 









Fact Check: Are There Really Racial Differences In Penis Size? - Sex and Psychology


The question of whether there are racial differences in penis size is one that has been notoriously difficult to answer with any degree of scientific certainty. The problem has been that studies of penis size are usually fraught with problems. For one thing, there’s the question of who’s doing...




www.sexandpsychology.com




Bit idiots will cope and use ONE STUDY lmfao


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> One study… disproves all JFL either way this convo is gay ngl https://www.drelist.com/blog/penis-size-race/?amp


Nigga I linked 1 study, you linked 0
I don't see LINKS inside the article to the actual study 
A study is on pubmed or research sites, the fuck is this


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jan 7, 2022)

Salludon said:


> I’m not even white and this pissed me off. Imagine talking shit about your own race, to which your own father and brother belongs to. Disgusting.


women


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> They are becuase women are dumb whites are slightly smaller dicked than blacks big fucking deal it’s like 1/3 of an inch 😂 not even noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true females are not the brightest


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> it’s a fact their dicks are like *3cm bigger*


First you say this

Then you link me an article that says:

"The average length in this group is 14.75 cm, but by comparison, the average white or Caucasian penis size is *only a quarter of a centimeter smaller*, at 14.5 cm."

So you were spreading bullshit saying 3 centimeters. That's it. You were spreading bullshit


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

Salludon said:


> I’m not even white and this pissed me off. Imagine talking shit about your own race, to which your own father and brother belongs to. Disgusting.


its common these days 

its only in white countries where u see the female invite more ethnic immigrants in to breed with them


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> Nigga I linked 1 study, you linked 0
> I don't see LINKS inside the article to the actual study
> A study is on pubmed or research sites, the fuck is this


I linked 2 lmfao just not in my comment 2 u I left one to @traveler






Average penis size: length and girth by race - complete analysis | Penis sizes


Penis sizes differ slightly between races and perhaps among nations. To know the average penis size we compared 42 studies that measured the length and girth from the past century.




www.penissizes.org




as stated by a chinaman

Third study I have linked now 

African-Americans/ Blacks have a larger spread of results, therefore they are more likely to have a larger variety of penis sizes than for example Whites and Hispanics and therefore more extremely large and extremely small penises, in comparison to the White/Hispanic population. *More data is needed”

so like all things Africans are the Biggesr dicked fuckers and prehaps smallest I mean Pygmies exist so Its prob legit?


This is a race that have 6’2 niggas next door to them and then have a race of 4’11 manlets in 2 nations away (Dinka live in South Sudan and pygmies in the DRC which share a border lmfao)

no suprise here


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> its common these days
> 
> its only in white countries where u see the female invite more ethnic immigrants in to breed with them


It's the government who wants cheap labor from Ethnic Countries. White women are used to lure in ethnic men. Only 20% or so ethnic men are able to bag white women.


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> First you say this
> 
> Then you link me an article that says:
> 
> ...


Well I got the 1/3 differnce from a differnt study lol one conducted in 2013 I also posted… so clearly it changes depending on studies but after looking (right now as i have no intrest in this subject JFL) it’s clear it’s half a cm bigger to1/3 inches bigger I however haven’t seen a study that shows it’s any bigger than this and I’ll stand by it being between that

All these studies do prove one thing though…

it’s over for Asia the whole continent of dicklets Arabs to curries to gooks JFL it’s over


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I linked 2 lmfao just not in my comment 2 u I left one to @traveler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a link on PUBMED OR RESEARCHGATE

Link to the ACTUAL STUDY not a fucking article


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Well I got the 1/3 differnce from a differnt study lol one conducted in 2013 I also posted… so clearly it changes depending on studies but after looking (right now as i have no intrest in this subject JFL) it’s clear it’s half a cm bigger to1/3 inches bigger I however haven’t seen a study that shows it’s any bigger than this and I’ll stand by it being between that
> 
> All these studies do prove one thing though…
> 
> it’s over for Asia the whole continent of dicklets Arabs to curries to gooks JFL it’s over


have to watch out for the self reports in those white countries and blaques


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> It's the government who wants cheap labor from Ethnic Countries. White women are used to lure in ethnic men. Only 20% or so ethnic men are able to bag white women.


20% seems like alot


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> I want a link on PUBMED OR RESEARCHGATE
> 
> Link to the ACTUAL STUDY not a fucking article


Articles thag mention more than one study it’s far easier to post these then you can look the sturdy up than me having to rot my braincels reading about what group has bigger dicks JFL 

I f
Refuse to go on Google scholar and type a single one in I won’t ruin my browser history for this I won’t do it 😢


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Articles thag mention more than one study it’s far easier to post these then you can look the sturdy up than me having to rot my braincels reading about what group has bigger dicks JFL
> 
> I f
> Refuse to go on Google scholar and type a single one in I won’t ruin my browser history for this I won’t do it 😢


There is not a single LINK TO A STUDY inside this article that you gave me





Average penis size: length and girth by race - complete analysis | Penis sizes


Penis sizes differ slightly between races and perhaps among nations. To know the average penis size we compared 42 studies that measured the length and girth from the past century.




www.penissizes.org


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> She said she only fucked 2 white guys tho.


legit had to stop after getting back to back thumb size cocks


----------



## traveler (Jan 7, 2022)

@gamma check out this cuckold


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> There is not a single LINK TO A STUDY inside this article that you gave me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a bit down ethnicity based penis size.


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 7, 2022)

traveler said:


> @gamma check out this cuckold



He wants the cash from them. He looks like a soycuck tho.


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> Its a bit down ethnicity based penis size.


I don't see it, maybe because I'm on phone 
Can you copypaste the link?


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> I don't see it, maybe because I'm on phone
> Can you copypaste the link?








Average penis size: length and girth by race - complete analysis | Penis sizes


Penis sizes differ slightly between races and perhaps among nations. To know the average penis size we compared 42 studies that measured the length and girth from the past century.




www.penissizes.org


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> Average penis size: length and girth by race - complete analysis | Penis sizes
> 
> 
> Penis sizes differ slightly between races and perhaps among nations. To know the average penis size we compared 42 studies that measured the length and girth from the past century.
> ...


I see what's written in this article but I don't see the link to a study
This is not a link to a study


----------



## Chadeep (Jan 7, 2022)

gamma said:


> I see what's written in this article but I don't see the link to a study
> This is not a link to a study
> View attachment 1483744





https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/0092623X.2020.1787279


Then this article might be most accurate out of all. It has 84 links to studies from google scholar to pubmed.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 7, 2022)

Thoughts on this shit thread? @kjsbdfiusdf


----------



## gamma (Jan 7, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/0092623X.2020.1787279
> 
> 
> Then this article might be most accurate out of all. It has 84 links to studies from google scholar to pubmed.


I'll need time to read it all but I don't see mention about difference in races


----------



## traveler (Jan 8, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> He wants the cash from them. He looks like a soycuck tho.


just saw the channel 

yup lots of cuck vibes trying to make money


----------



## Warlow (Jan 8, 2022)

so many insecure niggas itt. If you're dick big you don't even gotta trip 

BETAAAHHHHHHS


----------



## traveler (Jan 8, 2022)

Warlow said:


> so many insecure niggas itt. If you're dick big you don't even gotta trip
> 
> BETAAAHHHHHHS


legit

but most have thumbsize cock as mention in the video so they need studies to proof its legit instead of just whipping it out and showing the females


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jan 9, 2022)

Doesn't really bother me. 

Any white woman that fucks blacks or ethnics in general is not even on my radar. Pump and dump but that's the extent of it. Most white women with ethnics are uglier on average or poor / working class. Either that or hyperslutty onlyfans types. Not interested in either of those groups. 

I don't tend to attract these kinds of women anyway because I'm white. And most people know that dick size is not that strongly correlated with race. (except that Asians have micropenises).


----------



## stevielake (Jan 9, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> Doesn't really bother me.
> 
> Any white woman that fucks blacks or ethnics in general is not even on my radar. Pump and dump but that's the extent of it. Most white women with ethnics are uglier on average or poor / working class.








Imagine thinking they give a fuck about your subhuman ass. That's why you're here in the first place, retarded incel. Keep coping snow ape.


----------



## traveler (Jan 9, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> Doesn't really bother me.
> 
> Any white woman that fucks blacks or ethnics in general is not even on my radar. Pump and dump but that's the extent of it. Most white women with ethnics are uglier on average or poor / working class. Either that or hyperslutty onlyfans types. Not interested in either of those groups.


she said she had back to back thumb size white penis

also how u feel about ethnic males that approach white women in relationship with WM?

been taking a PUA bootcamp lately and that is what my coach tells us to do


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jan 9, 2022)

stevielake said:


> View attachment 1486460
> 
> 
> Imagine thinking they give a fuck about your subhuman ass. That's why you're here in the first place, retarded incel. Keep coping snow ape.


'Snowape'  - this is the peak of ethnic male insult creativity. What a joke. Shitskin is the term to describe you and it actually make sense because you're the same colour as faeces.


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jan 9, 2022)

traveler said:


> she said she had back to back thumb size white penis
> 
> also how u feel about ethnic males that approach white women in relationship with WM?
> 
> been taking a PUA bootcamp lately and that is what my coach tells us to do


It doesn't surprise me you've taken a PUA bootcamp. Most PUA bootcamps are indeed taken by ethnic men, not whites. Because ethnic men are usually less sexually successful, particularly muslims, chinks and currycels. Without ethnics, the 'PUA' industry would've crumbled years ago because there wouldn't be any money to be made in it.

No one can 'stop' ethnic men approaching white women, just like nothing can stop us approaching your women. But fortunately we don't need to anyway, because we all know you fail in 99.99% of cases. However, the failure rate for white men approaching ethnic women is much, much, much lower.

I know an Indian guy in the UK who's approached over 300 girls (mostly white) and he's still not had 1 date. He's good looking (for a shitskin) as well and still fails miserably. I've watched these guys get absolutely wrecked by girls on nights out as well. It's embarrassing.

Obviously there will be the occasional white girl out there who has poor taste and wants to look virtuous so will fuck an ethnic, but it will never be the norm because you're less attractive than white men. Your features are bulbous and gross.


----------



## stevielake (Jan 9, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> 'Snowape'  - this is the peak of ethnic male insult creativity. What a joke. Shitskin is the term to describe you and it actually make sense because you're the same colour as faeces.


Whatever you say, birdshit skin


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jan 9, 2022)

A typical ethnic PUA bootcamp student - being absolutely wrecked and repulsing girls


----------



## traveler (Jan 9, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> It doesn't surprise me you've taken a PUA bootcamp. Most PUA bootcamps are indeed taken by ethnic men, not whites. Because ethnic men are usually less sexually successful, particularly muslims, chinks and currycels. Without ethnics, the 'PUA' industry would've crumbled years ago because there wouldn't be any money to be made in it.
> 
> No one can 'stop' ethnic men approaching white women, just like nothing can stop us approaching your women. But fortunately we don't need to anyway, because we all know you fail in 99.99% of cases. However, the failure rate for white men approaching ethnic women is much, much, much lower.
> 
> ...


my goal for 2022 is to get 69 different white women in relationship to eat my ass then i send them back home to their bf to kiss


----------



## traveler (Jan 9, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> A typical ethnic PUA bootcamp student - being absolutely wrecked and repulsing girls



 

easy for WM


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jan 9, 2022)

Abos have the biggest dicks


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jan 9, 2022)

traveler said:


> easy for WM



Yeah because that's definitely the same thing and a fair comparison. LOL. that classic ethnic male stupidity is showing itself again.

Now get a white guy to actually have full proper conversations in daygame and see how much easier he has it. Trust me, I know guys who do PUA who are both white and Asian. The white guys all slay infinitely more


----------



## reptiles (Jan 9, 2022)

cloUder said:


> they wouldnt




Which retard belives that.


----------



## reptiles (Jan 9, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> They are becuase women are dumb whites are slightly smaller dicked than blacks big fucking deal it’s like 1/3 of an inch 😂 not even noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I donr understand if women prefer 8 inch penises why didnt women select for 8 inch penises why leave it at 5?


----------



## reptiles (Jan 9, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> 'Snowape'  - this is the peak of ethnic male insult creativity. What a joke. Shitskin is the term to describe you and it actually make sense because you're the same colour as faeces.




Snow ape Derives by the fact that until ancient northern euros didnt have civilization.

Or something like that its a twist on nigger.


----------



## traveler (Jan 9, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> Yeah because that's definitely the same thing and a fair comparison. LOL. that classic ethnic male stupidity is showing itself again.
> 
> Now get a white guy to actually have full proper conversations in daygame and see how much easier he has it. Trust me, I know guys who do PUA who are both white and Asian. The white guys all slay infinitely more


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 9, 2022)

she said she fucked a black man with a penis the same size as a thumb, and there was this white with one smaller than a thumb.


----------



## traveler (Jan 9, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> she said she fucked a black man with a penis the same size as a thumb, and there was this white with one smaller than a thumb.


she mention to back to back thumb size white males


----------



## traveler (Jan 10, 2022)

@TeraCope54


----------



## reptiles (Jan 10, 2022)

White men mog black men though very hard facially like ignoring copium from. People. 

Whites are more sexually dimorphic on average like facially they mog hard seems like a copium vid.


----------



## traveler (Jan 10, 2022)

reptiles said:


> White men mog black men though very hard facially like ignoring copium from. People.
> 
> Whites are more sexually dimorphic on average like facially they mog hard seems like a copium vid.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 10, 2022)

reptiles said:


> White men mog black men though very hard facially like ignoring copium from. People.
> 
> Whites are more sexually dimorphic on average like facially they mog hard seems like a copium vid.


of course it is lol

just watch porn and see the tons of whites with big dicks


----------



## traveler (Jan 11, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> of course it is lol
> 
> just watch porn and see the tons of whites with big dicks


no porn and no fap is the way to go


----------



## bobt (Jan 13, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> They are becuase women are dumb whites are slightly smaller dicked than blacks big fucking deal it’s like 1/3 of an inch 😂 not even noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes this study has limited sample size and the difference is slight there are other studies proving the opposite too


----------



## traveler (Jan 15, 2022)

bobt said:


> yes this study has limited sample size and the difference is slight there are other studies proving the opposite too


@n0rthface


----------



## Mewton (Jan 15, 2022)

traveler said:


> @gamma check out this cuckold









@gamma Med pride worldwide


----------



## traveler (Jan 15, 2022)

Mewton said:


> View attachment 1495069
> 
> 
> @gamma Med pride worldwide


----------



## traveler (Jan 26, 2022)

sorrowfulsad said:


> women


----------



## loksr (Jan 26, 2022)

Didn’t watch but she’s coping hard


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 26, 2022)

Mewton said:


> View attachment 1495069
> 
> 
> @gamma Med pride worldwide


----------



## traveler (Jan 26, 2022)

loksr said:


> Didn’t watch but she’s coping hard


which part of her experience is cope


----------



## traveler (Jan 26, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


>


----------



## loksr (Jan 26, 2022)

traveler said:


> which part of her experience is cope


Didn’t watch, like I said
But the only racial difference between dick sizes are that asians are generally a bit smaller.


----------



## Abominari (Jan 26, 2022)

I almost bitchslapped a female when she said I had a nigger dick. It’s not even long just girthy but she fell for the lie too. 

I should have told her she had a tight Asian pussy


----------



## Lars2210 (Jan 26, 2022)

This while race thing is dumb af

If you’re goodlooking you gonna fuvk regardless. If a bitch has a ‘Type’ cool let her do her. 

& guys treating every woman of their ethnicity like it’s their fukin sister are the biggest bozos


----------



## traveler (Jan 26, 2022)

Abominari said:


> I almost bitchslapped a female when she said I had a nigger dick. It’s not even long just girthy but she fell for the lie too.
> 
> I should have told her she had a tight Asian pussy


this is cause white male spam bbc everywhere when they refer to black males


----------



## traveler (Jan 26, 2022)

Lars2210 said:


> This while race thing is dumb af
> 
> If you’re goodlooking you gonna fuvk regardless. If a bitch has a ‘Type’ cool let her do her.
> 
> & guys treating every woman of their ethnicity like it’s their fukin sister are the biggest bozos


legit


----------



## traveler (Jan 30, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> Who cares most white women want whte men


----------



## traveler (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## traveler (Mar 12, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Jfl at looksmax niggas taking this shit seriously. Stop making everything a race war you fucking faggots


legit


----------



## traveler (Mar 16, 2022)

sorrowfulsad said:


> women


----------



## traveler (Dec 12, 2022)

@Moneymaxerr


----------



## RR2XCUP (Dec 12, 2022)

They will burn


----------



## traveler (Dec 12, 2022)

@GuyFromSingapore 
​


----------



## traveler (Dec 13, 2022)

RR2XCUP said:


> They will burn


brutal


----------



## RR2XCUP (Dec 13, 2022)

traveler said:


> brutal


They deserve my brutality


----------

